
Ask HN: Any GUI designers like Blend but for C++? - thepra
Something that&#x27;s actually cross-platform(without having to resemble the OSs controls) and intuitive&#x2F;easy to use as Blend?
======
rhodysurf
QtDesigner/QtCreator are in my mind easier to use than Blend. And they are
cross platform.

